# وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!



## HABIB YAS03 (3 مايو 2007)

سلام ونعمة للجميع​بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين.​


 - وحي من جهة بلاد العرب في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين (اشعياء13:21)

الوحي المقدس لا يتكلم عن بداية وحي؛ بل حتى الوحي المقدس لا يتكلم عن وحي في بلاد العرب لأن معنى تعبير (وحي من جهة بلاد العرب)؛ تعني وحي خاص قيل على بلاد العرب ... وليس كما يقولون أنها تعني وحياً بدأ من بلاد العرب
والدليل القاطع والمؤكد على ما أقوله؛ ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس بنفس الأسلوب؛ بل وفي ذات الإصحاح؛ ولكنهم كالعادة يزورون ما يجدونه؛ لأنه محرج بالنسبة لهم؛ أو أنهم يتجاهلونه وكأنهم لا يرونه

1- وحي من جهة برية البحر كزوابع في الجنوب عاصفة ياتي من البرية من ارض مخوفة (اشعياء1:21).

2- وحي من جهة دومة صرخ الي صارخ من سعير يا حارس ما من الليل يا حارس ما من الليل (اشعياء 11:21).

هذه الآيات في ذات الإصحاح الذي اخذوا منه الآيات المقدسة؛ ولكنهم لم تكن لديهم الشجاعة الكافية ليتناولوا هذه الآيات أيضاً؛ وذلك لأنها تبطل ادعاعهم تماماً ... 

3- وحي من جهة بابل راه اشعياء بن اموص (اشعياء1:13).

4-وحي من جهة مواب انه في ليلة خربت عار مواب و هلكت انه في ليلة خربت قير مواب و هلكت (اشعياء1:15). 

5- وحي من جهة دمشق هوذا دمشق تزال من بين المدن و تكون رجمة ردم(اشعياء1:17).

6-وحي من جهة مصر هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة و قادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه و يذوب قلب مصر داخلها (اشعياء 1:19).

7- وحي من جهة وادي الرؤيا فمالك انك صعدت جميعا على السطوح (اشعياء 1:22).

8- وحي من جهة صور ولولي يا سفن ترشيش لانها خربت حتى ليس بيت حتى ليس مدخل من ارض كتيم اعلن لهم (اشعياء 1:23).

9-وحي من جهة بهائم الجنوب في ارض شدة و ضيقة منها اللبوة و الاسد الافعى و الثعبان السام الطيار يحملون على اكتاف الحمير ثروتهم و على اسنمة الجمال كنوزهم الى شعب لا ينفع (اشعياء 6:30).

فهل يا ترى؛ وفق هذه الآيات كان هناك وحي جديد ونبي جديد في كل من بابل وموآب ومصر ودمشق ووادي الرؤيا ؟؟!!! ... أعتقد الصورة واضحة جداً؛


وردت كلمة وحي على العربية في اشعياء 21 :13 في العبرية هكذا (משׂאבערב) وحرف الجر السابق لكلمة " عرب " (ב) يعني: " من، بحسب، بشأن، على، لأجل، في " ومن المعروف أن أي كلمة أو حرف في جملة يترجم حسب سياق الكلام والقرينة وليس حسب هوى المترجم وقد ترجمت في العربية " من، بشأن، على " وترجمت في أكثر من 20 ترجمة إنجليزية كذلك، كما ترجمت كذلك أيضا في الفرنسية والألمانية 00 الخ وفيما يلي نماذج لذلك: 
(SVD)وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ: فِي الْوَعْرِ فِي بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ تَبِيتِينَ يَا قَوَافِلَ الدَّدَانِيِّينَ.
(ALAB)نبوءة بشأن شبه الجزيرة العربية: ستبيتين في صحاري بلاد العرب يا قوافل الددانيين،
(GNA)وحي على العرب: بيتوا في صحراء العرب، يا قوافل الددانيين! 
(JAB)قول على العربة: في الغابة في العربة تبيتون يا قوافل الددانيين. 


(ASV) The burden upon Arabia. 
(BBE) The word about Arabia.! 
(Bishops) The burthen concernyng Arabia. 
(CEV) This is a message for Arabs 
(Darby) The burden against Arabia. 
(DRB) The burden in Arabia. 
(ESV) The oracle concerning Arabia. 
(FDB) L'oracle contre l'Arabie. 
(FLS) Oracle sur l'Arabie. 
(Geneva) The burden against Arabia. 
(GNB) This is a message about Arabia. 
(GW) This is the divine revelation about Arabia. 
(INR) Oracolo contro l'Arabia
(IRL) Oracolo contro l'Arabia
(JPS) The burden upon Arabia. 
(KJV) The burden upon Arabia. 
(KJVA) The burden upon Arabia. 
(KJVR) The burden upon Arabia
(LITV) The burden of Arabia
(MKJV) The burden against Arabia: 
(RV) The burden upon Arabia. 
(Webster) The burden upon Arabia. 
(YLT) The burden on Arabia. 

ولكن بعض الأخوة المسلمين تمسكوا بكلمة " في " وقالوا أنها نبوة في بلاد العرب وأراد منها نبوة عن نبي الإسلام!!
ونقول لهم وبمحبة ليس هكذا تؤخذ النبوات فالنبوة يجب أن تكون واضحة لا غموض فيها فقد تنبأ العهد القديم بأكثر من 400 نبوة واضحة وصريحة عن المسيح لا غموض ولا لبس فيها مثل ولادته من عذراء وفي بيت لحم وثقب يديه ورجليه وموته نيابة عن البشرية وقيامته من الأموات00 الخ.
أما أن نلتقط كلمة من هنا وأخرى من هناك ونبذل جهدا خارقاً لمحاولة تطبيقها على شخص ما فهذه لا يمكن أن تكون نبوة على الإطلاق.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

وحي من جهة بلاد العرب في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين (اشعياء13:21).
هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان ارض تيماء و افوا الهارب بخبزه  (اشعياء13:22).
فانهم من امام السيوف قد هربوا من امام السيف المسلول و من امام القوس المشدودة و من امام شدة الحرب (اشعياء13:22).



أولاً: الأكل والشراب :=
تقول النبوة المراد تزويرها وتصديرها لصالح محمد (14هَاتُوا مَاءً لِمُلاَقَاةِ الْعَطْشَانِ يَا سُكَّانَ أَرْضِ تَيْمَاءَ. وَافُوا الْهَارِبَ بِخُبْزِهِ.)
معنى هذا؛ يجب أن تنطبق على محمد وأبي بكر الصديق هذه النبوة حسب كلام الكاتب المزور؛ وبالتالي؛ يجب أن يكون محمد في هجرته جائعاً خائراً من العطش؛ لأن النبوة تتكلم عن ملاقاة العطشان بالماء والهارب محتاج إلى خبزة ... فهل يا ترى كان هذا هو حال محمد ومن معه في الهجرة من مكة إلى المدينة كما يدعي الأخ المزور ؟؟!!! لنقرأ ما تقوله لنا المراجع الإسلامية في هذا الشأن ...
فقد ورد في السيرة النبوية لابن هشام في الجزء الأول وفي صفحة 486 و 487 الآتي:
((وَأَمَرَ عَامِرَ بْنَ فُهَيْرَةَ مَوْلَاهُ أَنْ يَرْعَى غَنَمَهُ نَهَارَهُ ثُمّ يُرِيحُهَا عَلَيْهِمَا ، يَأْتِيهِمَا إذَا أَمْسَى فِي الْغَارِ. وَكَانَتْ أَسَمَاءُ بِنْتُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ تَأْتِيهِمَا مِنْ الطّعَامِ إذَا أَمْسَتْ بِمَا يُصْلِحُهُمَا؛ وَكَانَ عَامِرُ بْنُ فُهَيْرَةَ مَوْلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُ يَرْعَى فِي ُعْيَانِ أَهْلِ مَكّةَ ، فَإِذَا أَمْسَى أَرَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا غَنَمَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ فَاحْتَلَبَا وَذَبَحَا، فَإِذَا عَبْدُ اللّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ غَدَا مِنْ عِنْدِهِمَا إلَى مَكَّة؛ اتّبَعَ عَامِرُ بْنُ فُهَيْرَةَ أَثَرَهُ بِالْغَنَمِ حَتّى يُعَفّي عَلَيْهِ حَتّى إذَا مَضَتْ الثّلَاثُ وَسَكَنَ عَنْهُمَا النّاسُ أَتَاهُمَا صَاحِبُهُمَا الّذِي اسْتَأْجَرَاهُ بِبَعِيرَيْهِمَا وَبَعِيرٍ لَهُ وَأَتَتْهُمَا أَسَمَاءُ بِنْتُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهَا بِسُفْرَتِهِمَا))
أمامنا مشهد مختلف تماماً أيها المزورون؛ فأسماء بنت أبي بكر تأتيهما بالطعام في كل مساء؛ بل والأكثر من ذلك فمحمد يُحلب له اللبن ويذبح له من الغنم ... إذن محمد كان يشرب ليس مجرد ماء وإنما حليبا طازجاً ويأكل لحماً خالصاً ... فكيف تكذبون على أنفسكم وتزورون الوحي المقدس؛ حتى ينطبق على محمد؛ وتحاولون إلصاق نبوة بها بشر عطاشى وجياع ... وها هو محمد يشرب اللبن ويأكل اللحم ... دائماً توقعون أنفسكم في متاهات وورطات لم تحسبوا لها حساب ... وبالمناسبة؛ هذه الأحداث واردة في الكثير من المراجع الإسلامية التي تناولت هجرة محمد من مكة إلى المدينة.
فمحمد وأبو بكر الصديق؛ لم يكونا في حالة عطش أو جوع؛ بل وكان معهما الكثير جداً من المال؛ حيث نقرأ في ذات المرجع السابق في الصفحة 486 - 489 :
((عن أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ ، قَالَتْ لَمّا خَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ وَخَرَجَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ مَعَهُ احْتَمَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ مَالَهُ كُلّهُ وَمَعَهُ خَمْسَةُ آلَافِ دِرْهَمٍ أَوْ سِتّةُ آلَافٍ فَانْطَلَقَ بِهَا مَعَهُ . قَالَتْ فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْنَا جَدّي أَبُو قُحَافَةَ وَقَدْ ذَهَبَ بَصَرُهُ فَقَالَ وَاَللّهِ إنّي لَا أَرَاهُ قَدْ فَجَعَكُمْ بِمَالِهِ مَعَ نَفْسِهِ . قَالَتْ قُلْت : كَلّا يَا أَبَتِ إنّهُ قَدْ تَرَكَ لَنَا خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا . قَالَتْ فَأَخَذْت أَحْجَارًا فَوَضَعْتهَا فِي كُوّةٍ فِي الْبَيْتِ الّذِي كَانَ أَبِي يَضَعُ مَالَهُ فِيهَا ، ثُمّ وَضَعْت عَلَيْهَا ثَوْبًا ، ثُمّ أَخَذْت بِيَدِهِ فَقُلْت : يَا أَبَتِ ضَعْ يَدَك عَلَى هَذَا الْمَالِ . قَالَتْ فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَا بَأْسَ إذَا كَانَ تَرَكَ لَكُمْ هَذَا فَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ وَفِي هَذَا بَلَاغٌ لَكُمْ . وَلَا وَاَللّهِ مَا تَرَكَ لَنَا شَيْئًا وَلَكِنّي أَرَدْت أَنْ أُسَكّنَ الشّيْخَ بِذَلِكَ)).


ثانياً: شدة الحرب := 
(14هَاتُوا مَاءً لِمُلاَقَاةِ الْعَطْشَانِ يَا سُكَّانَ أَرْضِ تَيْمَاءَ. وَافُوا الْهَارِبَ بِخُبْزِهِ. 15فَإِنَّهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ السُّيُوفِ قَدْ هَرَبُوا. مِنْ أَمَامِ السَّيْفِ الْمَسْلُولِ وَمِنْ أَمَامِ الْقَوْسِ الْمَشْدُودَةِ وَمِنْ أَمَامِ شِدَّةِ الْحَرْبِ.)
يعرض هنا الوحي المقدس لاسباب هروب المقصودين هنا في هذه النبوة؛ أنهم هاربون من شدة الحرب ... ويعبر عن شدة الحرب هذه بتعبير السيف المسلول والقوس المشدود ... وما دام المزورون يقولون أن هذه النبوة تخص محمد في هجرته من مكة إلى المدينة؛ فالمتوقع إذن أن يكون محمد هارباً من شدة الحرب !!! وسؤالي للمزورين ... اين الحرب التي خاضها محمد في هروبه هو وأبي بكر ؟؟!!! أين الحرب التي خاضها مع أهل قريش ؟؟!!! وهل سيخوض الحرب هو وأبو بكر فقط أمام أهل قريش كلهم ؟؟!!! طبعاً المراجع الإسلامية تخبرنا أنه لم يكن هناك حرب على الإطلاق خاضها محمد قبل هجرته ... ولا أظن أنك ستجد مرجعاً إسلامياً واحداً سيشفع لك في هذه الخرافة ... غير أننا نجد في السيرة النبوية لابن هشام في الصفحة 486 - 489 الآتي :
((قَالَ انْتَهَى رَسُولُ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ إلَى الْغَارِ لَيْلًا ، فَدَخَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُ قَبْلَ رَسُولِ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ فَلَمَسَ الْغَارَ لِيَنْظُرَ أَفِيهِ سَبُعٌ أَوْ حَيّةٌ يَقِي رَسُولَ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ بِنَفْسِهِ. قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : فَأَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ فِي الْغَارِ ثَلَاثًا وَمَعَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَجَعَلَتْ قُرَيْشٌ فِيهِ حَيْنَ فَقَدُوهُ مِئَةَ نَاقَةٍ لِمَنْ يَرُدّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ . وَكَانَ عَبْدُ اللّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ يَكُونُ فِي قُرَيْشٍ نَهَارَهُ مَعَهُمْ يَسْمَعُ مَا يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِهِ وَمَا يَقُولُونَ فِي شَأْنِ رَسُولِ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ ثُمّ يَأْتِيهِمَا إذَا أَمْسَى فَيُخْبِرُهُمَا الْخَبَرَ . ... فَإِذَا عَبْدُ اللّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ غَدَا مِنْ عِنْدِهِمَا إلَى مَكَّة ، اتّبَعَ عَامِرُ بْنُ فُهَيْرَةَ أَثَرَهُ بِالْغَنَمِ حَتّى يُعَفّي عَلَيْهِ حَتّى إذَا مَضَتْ الثّلَاثُ وَسَكَنَ عَنْهُمَا النّاسُ أَتَاهُمَا صَاحِبُهُمَا الّذِي اسْتَأْجَرَاهُ بِبَعِيرَيْهِمَا وَبَعِيرٍ لَهُ وَأَتَتْهُمَا أَسَمَاءُ بِنْتُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهَا بِسُفْرَتِهِمَا... قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : فَحُدّثْت عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ أَنّهَا قَالَتْ لَمّا خَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُ أَتَانَا نَفَرٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ ، فِيهِمْ أَبُو جَهْلِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ ، فَوَقَفُوا عَلَى بَابِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ فَخَرَجْتُ إلَيْهِمْ فَقَالُوا : أَيْنَ أَبُوك يَا بِنْتَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ ؟ قَالَتْ قُلْت : لَا أَدْرِي وَاَللّهِ أَيْنَ أَبِي ؟ قَالَتْ فَرَفَعَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ يَدَهُ وَكَانَ فَاحِشًا خَبِيثًا ، فَلَطَمَ خَدّي لَطْمَةً طُرِحَ مِنْهَا قُرْطِي... ))
وهكذا ستمر المراجع الإسلامية؛ تذكر لنا هروب محمد من مكة إلى المدينة دون أن يكون هناك أي حرب خاضها هو أو رفيقه أبو بكر ... لدرجة أنهم يسمونها (هجرة الرسول) وأرخوا سنتهم بإسم الهجرة؛ وليس أكثر من ذلك ... إذن يكذبون هؤلاء المزورين؛ أليس كذلك ؟؟!!! نعم هم كذلك.


ثالثاً: المعنى الحقيقي للنبوة :=
هنا ويبقى لنا بعد أن أثبتنا فساد التزوير الذي قاموا به؛ علينا أن نقدم التفسير الصحيح لهذه النبوة التي ارادوا تزويرها لصالح محمد ...
فالوحي المقدس يقول: (وحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ: فِي الْوَعْرِ فِي بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ تَبِيتِينَ يَا قَوَافِلَ الدَّدَانِيِّينَ. 14هَاتُوا مَاءً لِمُلاَقَاةِ الْعَطْشَانِ يَا سُكَّانَ أَرْضِ تَيْمَاءَ. وَافُوا الْهَارِبَ بِخُبْزِهِ. 15فَإِنَّهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ السُّيُوفِ قَدْ هَرَبُوا. مِنْ أَمَامِ السَّيْفِ الْمَسْلُولِ وَمِنْ أَمَامِ الْقَوْسِ الْمَشْدُودَةِ وَمِنْ أَمَامِ شِدَّةِ الْحَرْبِ. 16فَإِنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ لِي السَّيِّدُ: «فِي مُدَّةِ سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ 17وَبَقِيَّةُ عَدَدِ قِسِيِّ أَبْطَالِ بَنِي قِيدَارَ تَقِلُّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ»).
الكثير من النبوات لها مدلولان نبويان ... واحد في زمني والآخر نبوي ... وسأكتفي هنا أن أعرض مدلولها الزمني المقصودة منه ... هذه النبوة قيلت في القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد على فم اشعياء النبي ... والوحي المقدس واضح جداً؛ فبعد أن قال النبوة؛ حدد فترة وقوعها فقال: («فِي مُدَّةِ سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ 17وَبَقِيَّةُ عَدَدِ قِسِيِّ أَبْطَالِ بَنِي قِيدَارَ تَقِلُّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ»). 
إذن فهذه الأحداث وقعت بعد سنة واحدة فقط من النطق بالنبوة ... وقد حددها بسنة أجير؛ أي أنها سنة حرفية وليست رمزية ... فهي 12 شهراً ... إذن بعد أن نطق اشعياء بسنة واحدة بهذه النبوة؛ جاءت دولة أشور على كل المنطقة بما فيها بلاد العرب ودمرتها وسحقت من فيها واستعبدتهم ... وهرب من هرب من شدة الحرب ومن السيف المسلول ومن القوس المشدود ... أي سيف دولة أشور ... وهكذا كان الوحي المقدس دقيقاً لأبعد الحدود حيث أنه حدد الزمن؛ أن هذا الأمر سيقع بعد سنة من نطق اشعياء النبي بها ... 
إذن هذه الأحداث وقعت في القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد؛ فكيف يريدون تزويرها وتحويلها إلى القرن السادس بعد الميلاد ... يعني يحاولون القفز بها حوالي 14 قرناً من الزمان؛ هو عمر الإسلام !!!


----------



## samer12 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

بسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس 
شكرا على الموضوع والمعلومات القيمة ..........أنظر يا أخي إلى رسالة بطرس وكأنه يتنبئ عنهم 
(حقا إن هؤلاء المعلمين الدجالين الذين يتكلمون كلاما مهينا في أمور يجهلونها يشبهون الحيوانات المفترسة غير العاقلة المولودة ليصطادها الناس ويقتلوها فلا بد أن يهلكوا مثلها وبذالك ينالون أجرة إثمهم إنهم يحسبون الأنغماس في  اللذات طول النهار بهجة عظيمة فهم أوساخ وعيوب يتلذذون بالنجاسة ويحاولون خداعكم )


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

شكراً اخي سمير على مشاركتك والرب يبارك حياتك
فعلا هذه تتكلم عنهم لانه يعيشون لشهواتهم الجسدية وهم مفترسين


----------



## Basilius (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

*فعلا فقد تحققت النبوة بهجوم سرجون ( وهو لقب يطلق على الملك في ايام  اشور ) بالهجوم على العرب و هذة المناطق بعد سنة واحدة من نبؤة اشعياء *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*



روح°القدس قال:


> صحيح كلام صحيح سيدنا عيسى كان يشفي المرضى بامر من الله عجز وجل وكانت ولدته معجزه وكان
> انا الله اعطاه هدي المعجزات صحيح فكيف لم يستخدم هدي المعجزات ضد من صلبه


 

شو دخل موضوع الصلب بهذا الموضوع شكلك انت لم تقرا حتى العنوان *( رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!! ) *
شكلك كاتب هذه المشاركة هون غلط او مخربط


----------



## ((EDITED)) (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

رد عليه لمادا لم يستطيع المسيح عليه السلام ان يخلص نفسه من الصلب بي المعجزات التي تتحدت عنها


----------



## ((EDITED)) (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

وانتا قلت انا الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يكن عنده معجزات


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

روح°القدس 
انت مالك حبيبي فيك شي اقرا العنوان مش معجزات السيد المسيح *وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*


----------



## Basilius (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*



روح°القدس قال:


> وانتا قلت انا الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يكن عنده معجزات


 

*بلاش تغيير للموضوع يا مسلم *


----------



## ((EDITED)) (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

يا دكي انتا الدي كاتب الموضوع لكن لي الاسف ماتعرف شني هوا المكتوب في


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*



روح°القدس قال:


> يا دكي انتا الدي كاتب الموضوع لكن لي الاسف ماتعرف شني هوا المكتوب في


 
شوف اذا مش عارف ترد على الموضوع الرئيسي او فيش عندك اي تعليق اسكت لان هذا ابطل ادعائكم
الموضوع مش عن معجزات السيد المسيح وسؤالك اصلا تافه وبدي ارد عليك بنص واحدة فقط
قال المسيح إن روحه الإنسانية ملكه وتحت سلطانه:*
«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17). 

الموضوع الرئيسي هو "وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!! "​*


----------



## sunny man (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

موضوع شيق ومفيد. شكرا لك


----------



## القناص (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لتفسير الكاتب نصوص الكتاب المقدس بحسب رغبته و مشتهاه*


----------



## القناص (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

اعتزر على التكرار


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

وحي من جهة برية البحر كزوابع في الجنوب عاصفة ياتي من البرية من ارض مخوفة (اشعياء1:21).

وحي من جهة دومة صرخ الي صارخ من سعير يا حارس ما من الليل يا حارس ما من الليل (اشعياء 11:21).


وحي من جهة بابل راه اشعياء بن اموص (اشعياء1:13).

وحي من جهة مواب انه في ليلة خربت عار مواب و هلكت انه في ليلة خربت قير مواب و هلكت (اشعياء1:15). 

وحي من جهة دمشق هوذا دمشق تزال من بين المدن و تكون رجمة ردم(اشعياء1:17).

وحي من جهة مصر هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة و قادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه و يذوب قلب مصر داخلها (اشعياء 1:19).

وحي من جهة وادي الرؤيا فمالك انك صعدت جميعا على السطوح (اشعياء 1:22).

وحي من جهة صور ولولي يا سفن ترشيش لانها خربت حتى ليس بيت حتى ليس مدخل من ارض كتيم اعلن لهم (اشعياء 1:23).

وحي من جهة بهائم الجنوب في ارض شدة و ضيقة منها اللبوة و الاسد الافعى و الثعبان السام الطيار يحملون على اكتاف الحمير ثروتهم و على اسنمة الجمال كنوزهم الى شعب لا ينفع (اشعياء 6:30).


كم نبي هنا عنا نبي من برية البحر و دومة و بابل و مواب و دمشق و مصر و وادي الرؤيا و صور و بهائم الجنوب
:yaka:

المقصود هو وحي يخص بلاد العرب
(ALAB)نبوءة بشأن شبه الجزيرة العربية: ستبيتين في صحاري بلاد العرب يا قوافل الددانيين،



*فِي مُدَّةِ سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ 17وَبَقِيَّةُ عَدَدِ قِسِيِّ أَبْطَالِ بَنِي قِيدَارَ تَقِلُّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ*

هذه النبوة تحققت بعد سنة هنط فيها1400سنة علشان خاطر محمد ونغير الحقائق!! اظن انه امر مستحيل


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

الاخ القناص
لا توهم نفس ولو للحظة واحدة اننا سنسمح لك او لغيرك ان يفسروا كلام المقدس على مشتهاهم
فابسط متطلبات الحوار لا تلتزمون بها
تفسير النص
*آيات (13-17) وحي من جهة بلاد العرب في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين.هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان ارض تيماء و افوا الهارب بخبزه. فأنهم من أمام السيوف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول و من أمام القوس المشدودة و من أمام شدة الحرب. فانه هكذا قال لي السيد في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار. و بقية عدد قسي أبطال بني قيدار تقل لان الرب اله إسرائيل قد تكلم.*
يعلن الوحي هنا أن بابل ستسحق القبائل المجاورة ددان وقيدار وهم تجار بين بلاد العرب وترشيش. والنبي يصور حالهم. وقد هربوا عن طريق تجارتهم (بسبب الحرب) ولجأوا للصحراء ينشدون الأمان في القفر. وهؤلاء الهاربين من آلام ضيقات الحرب ينادون *أهل تيماء* ليقدموا لهم يد المعونة، وهم يكادون يهلكون عطشاً وجوعا. هذا إشارة لمن استهوتهم بضاعة العالم وتجارته (الخطية) وراحوا يتاجرون في الأرضيات ويستغنون بلذات العالم وغناه ومباهجه الكاذبة، هؤلاء سيكون نصيبهم مع العالم في انهياره وزوال مجده. وينادي الوحي أولئك الساكنين في القفر = *سكان أرض تيماء* أن يحضروا خبزاً وماءً في يوم البلية لهذه النفوس الذليلة ويسندوا هؤلاء المنكسرين !! ولكن من أين لهم الماء وهم سكان القفر. فالماء المروي هو عند المسيح فقط (يو 4 :14 + رؤ 3 :18) ولكن لماذا طلب الوحي من سكان القفر أن يمدوهم بالخبز والماء ؟! والله يعلم أنه لا يملكون. حقاً الله يعلم لكن المشكلة أن من أعتاد الحياة في لذات العالم، ولم يعتاد اللجوء للمسيح هذا إن حاصرته الضيقة لن يلجأ للمسيح، بل سيلجأ لمن يعرفه. ألا وهو العالم القفر. والكلام هنا في اللجوء لتيماء فيه سخرية، فهل تقدر تيماء (العالم) أن تعطي شبعاً ورياً لنفس متألمة.  *وقيدار* = أشهر قبيلة في العرب وذكرت هنا بالنيابة وتمت النبوءة بهجوم سرجون علي بلاد العرب خلال سنة من النبوة وقيل أن كلمة العرب هنا أصلها EREB وليسEREB. ARABIA  تعني مساءً فهي تشير لمن يعيش في العالم ولذات العالم. وتجارة العالم ما هي إلا قفر ومساء. هؤلاء في الضيقات لمن يلجأون، نجدهم يلجأون أيضاً لأهل القفار الذين هم بلا ماء ولا خبز فيظلوا علي عطشهم وجوعهم فلا شبع سوي في المسيح. ولكن أن نلجأ لإنسان فنحن نلجأ لقفر لا يُروى أحد. 

اقرأ التفسيرات و بعدها اسمح لنفسك ان تتكلم و ان تستنتج

احب انبهك لشئ ذكر في اول الاصحاح
*Isa 21:1* وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَرِّيَّةِ الْبَحْرِ: كَزَوَابِعَ فِي الْجَنُوبِ عَاصِفَةٍ يَأْتِي مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنْ أَرْضٍ مَخُوفَةٍ. 

هل سيخرج نبي من البحر يا شاطر؟
النص الكريم نبوءة لما سيحصل للاماكن المشارة لها و منها بلاد العرب 
فِي الْوَعْرِ فِي بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ تَبِيتِينَ يَا قَوَافِلَ الدَّدَانِيِّينَ.

النبوءة عن بلاد العرب انهم في الوعر سيباتون

بشرفك, الا تخجل من نفسك ان تدلس لهذه الدرجة؟


----------



## القناص (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*



My Rock قال:


> الاخ القناص
> لا توهم نفس ولو للحظة واحدة اننا سنسمح لك او لغيرك ان يفسروا كلام المقدس على مشتهاهم
> فابسط متطلبات الحوار لا تلتزمون بها
> تفسير النص
> ...



سيد ماى روك  والله ليس امامى سوى الا نسحاب من المو  ضوع   راى تعارض مع رايكم  ولا كن ليس معنى ذالك ان ادلس وهل هو  احتلا فكم مع اى راى اخر يكن صاحب الر اى الا خر مدلس !!!!!!! يسيد ماى روك لا ادلس ولماذا احرج من نفسى 

 واقسم بالله يسيد ماى روك  اننى على منتدى اسلامى قمت بنقل رالمو ضوع ولم اكتفى  فقط واكتب  البشارة بالنبى المختار ولا كنى حملت ايضا   ما كتبتة  فى مشاركتك الا ولى لك والثا نية فى المو ضوع   وتر كت المو ضوع  ليقوم العضو نفسة  باختيار ما يراة صحيحا  يعنى جبت الراى والر اى الا خر   واقسم بالله ايضا انة لم يتم حزف   اى حرف من مشاركاتك   وانا لست مشر فا من مشر فين المو قع هو او غيرة  وفى النها ية اشكرك    على الا قل لا انك وضحت  انة تم حزف لمشاركتى (هذة الر سالة حررت بواسطة ماى روك  السبب_ _ _) اما فى مو ضوع اخر لى لم يتم ذالك  مع ان المشاركة كتبت اكثر من مرة  
  سلااااااااااااااامى وتحياتى الى الجيع


----------



## Basilius (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

*[Q-BIBLE] 
فانه هكذا قال لي السيد في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار
[/Q-BIBLE]
بجانب ما قالة السيد روك 
هل جاء محمد بعد سنة من هذة النبوة ؟
واذا كان هو محمد فمن هو محمد ابن امنة اللذي جاء بعد المسيح ب 600 سنة فالنبوة واضحة فبعد سنة يفنى كل مجد  قيدار نتيجة للحرب *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*



Dioscorus قال:


> [q-bible]
> *فانه هكذا قال لي السيد في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار*[/q-bible]
> *بجانب ما قالة السيد روك *
> *هل جاء محمد بعد سنة من هذة النبوة ؟*
> *واذا كان هو محمد فمن هو محمد ابن امنة اللذي جاء بعد المسيح ب 600 سنة فالنبوة واضحة فبعد سنة يفنى كل مجد قيدار نتيجة للحرب *


 
*انا قلت هذا في مشاركة **2** لكن مين الي يفهم والمشكلة يريد المسلمين النط بالنبوة1400سنة لصالح محمد اهذا يعقل!!!*


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*



القناص قال:


> سيد ماى روك والله ليس امامى سوى الا نسحاب من المو ضوع




بالظبط, الحق حالك و روح شوفلك منتدى اسلامي يصفق لما تكتبه دون قراءة او فهم او علم





> واقسم بالله يسيد ماى روك اننى على منتدى اسلامى قمت بنقل رالمو ضوع ولم اكتفى فقط واكتب البشارة بالنبى المختار ولا كنى حملت ايضا ما كتبتة فى مشاركتك الا ولى لك والثا نية فى المو ضوع وتر كت المو ضوع ليقوم العضو نفسة باختيار ما يراة صحيحا يعنى جبت الراى والر اى الا خر واقسم بالله ايضا انة لم يتم حزف اى حرف من مشاركاتك وانا لست مشر فا من مشر فين المو قع هو او غيرة


 
صراحة اشك ان مشاركتك ستبقى اصلا, لان ردي البسيط نسف الشبهة من اصلها..
روح هلل و اصنع لنفسك امجاد كاذبة في اي منتدى اسلامي


----------



## القناص (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE]
> 
> بالظبط, الحق حالك و روح شوفلك منتدى اسلامي يصفق لما تكتبه دون قراءة او فهم او علم
> 
> ...


 طب ممكن يسيد لكى نتعرف من هم من يصفقون او يقومون بالحزف 
 نقوم بمناظرة حول هذا المو ضوع على منتداكم  
  او تاتى لمنتدى اسلامى واعاهدك امام الله بعدم حزف اى مشاركه 
 تقدر تطلعنى كذاب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ممكن!!!!!!!!!!! اتحداك  
 اعلم انك لن تاتى الى منتدى اسلامى لكى تقوم بمناظرة  وتتر ك منتداك 
 فهل تر يد ان نقوم بمناظرة حول المو ضوع او بشارة  محمد (ص) فى الانجيل حقيقة ام كذب 
 فهل تعاهدنى على عدم حزفك لمشاركاتى واعاهدك على اننى لن  اخالف قوانين المنتدى 
 انا فى الانتظار     واختار ماتشاء


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

القناص

ناقش ولكن بشروط وهي
*لا تفسر الكتاب المقدس من عندك بتفاسير اسلامية بل من مراجع وتافسير مسيحية لانه هذا مرفوض لو انا مشرف بحذف كل مشاركة فيها تفسير من عندك*


----------



## السلطان (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

انا مسلم وصراحة انا لا اعتمد على الكتاب المقدس لاثبات نبوة محمد بل عن طريق معجزات محمد ص التي لا تنتهي واكبر دليل على ذالك ضهور اكبر الموسوعات في العالم متخصصة في الاعجاز العلمي والسلام عليكم


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب!!*

*السلطان *

*لا معجزات لمن لم يؤيده الله *

*وكل ما أتي به القتل وقطع الأيدي للسارق*

*ويبيح الزنا تحت ستار تعدد الزوجات وما ملكت الأيمان*


----------



## فيرس (31 ديسمبر 2012)

(Isa 15:1) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مُوآبَ: «إِنَّهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ خَرِبَتْ «عَارُ» مُوآبَ وَهَلَكَتْ.
(Isa 13:1)"]وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَابِلَ رَآهُ إِشَعْيَاءُ بْنُ آمُوصَ: 
(Isa 17:1) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ دِمَِشْقَ: «هُوَذَا دِمَشْقُ تُزَالُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الْمُدُنِ وَتَكُونُ رُجْمَةَ رَدْمٍ.



(Isa 13:1) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَابِلَ رَآهُ إِشَعْيَاءُ بْنُ آمُوصَ:
משׂא בבל אשׁר חזה ישׁעיהו בן־אמוץ׃

(Isa 15:1) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مُوآبَ: «إِنَّهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ خَرِبَتْ «عَارُ» مُوآبَ وَهَلَكَتْ. إِنَّهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ خَرِبَتْ «قِيرُ» مُوآبَ وَهَلَكَتْ.
משׂא מואב כי בליל שׁדד ער מואב נדמה כי בליל שׁדד קיר־מואב נדמה׃

(Isa 17:1) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ دِمَِشْقَ: «هُوَذَا دِمَشْقُ تُزَالُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الْمُدُنِ وَتَكُونُ رُجْمَةَ رَدْمٍ.
משׂא דמשׂק הנה דמשׂק מוסר מעיר והיתה מעי מפלה׃

(Isa 21:11) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ دُومَةَ: صَرَخَ إِلَيَّ صَارِخٌ مِنْ سَعِيرَ: «يَا حَارِسُ مَا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ؟ يَا حَارِسُ مَا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ؟»
משׂא דומה אלי קרא משׂעיר שׁמר מה־מלילה שׁמר מה־מליל׃



كل النصوص السابقة تبدأ بكلمة משׂא وتنطق مسا وتعني وحي .

_وبعد هذه الكلمة مباشرة تأتي اسم البلد بدون ذكر جملة (من جهة ) فلماذا تم تحريف النص وإدخال جملة من جهة ؟ ._
الجملة الوحيدة التي بها من جهة هو العدد محل كلامي شاهد:

(Isa 21:13) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ: فِي الْوَعْرِ فِي بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ تَبِيتِينَ يَا قَوَافِلَ الدَّدَانِيِّينَ.
משׂא בערב ביער בערב תלינו ארחות דדנים׃

هذا ב حرف في بالعبرية , فالترجمة الصحيحة تكون هكذا
(משׂא مسا )وحي , (ב بي ) في , (ערב )بلاد العرب .

فالترجمة الصحيحة للنص توضح مكان الذي يتكلم فيه النبي القادم .

النقطة الثالثة: الترجمة السبعينية والفولجاتا تقولان في المساء وليس كما تقول مخطوطة حلب في بلاد العرب
(Isa 21:13) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ: فِي الْوَعْرِ فِي المساء تَبِيتِينَ يَا قَوَافِلَ الدَّدَانِيِّينَ. (الترجمة السبعينية )


----------



## حنا السرياني (31 ديسمبر 2012)

فيرس قال:


> (Isa 15:1) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مُوآبَ: «إِنَّهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ خَرِبَتْ «عَارُ» مُوآبَ وَهَلَكَتْ.
> (Isa 13:1)"]وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَابِلَ رَآهُ إِشَعْيَاءُ بْنُ آمُوصَ:
> (Isa 17:1) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ دِمَِشْقَ: «هُوَذَا دِمَشْقُ تُزَالُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الْمُدُنِ وَتَكُونُ رُجْمَةَ رَدْمٍ.
> 
> ...


*شبهتك قديمه *
*راجع الرد المفصل على الشبهه هنا*​


----------



## فيرس (31 ديسمبر 2012)

حنا السرياني قال:


> *شبهتك قديمه *
> *راجع الرد المفصل على الشبهه هنا*​



:36_1_4: دول كاتبين كلام علشان اقدر اقراه قراءة بس مش هاخد اقل من يومين متتالين


----------



## فيرس (31 ديسمبر 2012)

وبعدين الكلام عن سفر حبقوق انا بتكلم هنا في سفر اشعياء


----------



## بايبل333 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*وحى من جهة العرب
وحى فى جهة العرب 

لماذا لم تقول الترجمة فى وقالت من.؟
سؤال جرىء
*


----------



## فيرس (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *وحى من جهة العرب
> وحى فى جهة العرب
> 
> لماذا لم تقول الترجمة فى وقالت من.؟
> ...



ماهو صاحب الشبهه كاتب كدا 





> *وبعد هذه الكلمة مباشرة تأتي اسم البلد بدون ذكر جملة (من جهة ) فلماذا تم تحريف النص وإدخال جملة من جهة ؟ *.


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2012)

> وبعدين الكلام عن سفر حبقوق انا بتكلم هنا في سفر اشعياء


حبقوق؟

1. راجع الموضوع اللي اعطاه لك الأخ حنا..
2. هل انت الكاتب لهذا الكلام أم غيرك؟ لو غيرك، فمن هو؟


----------



## فيرس (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حبقوق؟




متأسف انا اخطأت في النظر 



> . راجع الموضوع اللي اعطاه لك الأخ حنا..



الموضوع كبيييييييييير قوووووووي يا استاذ مولكا بجد كبير جداً وفي ردود على ناس تاني بيتكلموا في حاجة تاني بعيدة عن اللى طرحتة

2. هل انت الكاتب لهذا الكلام أم غيرك؟ لو غيرك، فمن هو؟[/QUOTE]
غيري... شخص يُدعى كرم عثمان ولو مسموح لي ان اضع الرابط سأضعة


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> الموضوع كبيييييييييير قوووووووي يا استاذ مولكا بجد كبير جداً وفي ردود على ناس تاني بيتكلموا في حاجة تاني بعيدة عن اللى طرحتة


إقرأ بسرعة، وتعلم أن تقرأ، وعندما تأتي لما يهمك في الموضوع قلل من سرعتك..


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

إقرأ هذا الموضوع وستجد تقريبا كل ما تريده فيه..، وهو صغير ومنظم ومرتب..

*الموضوع: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100608


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> كل النصوص السابقة تبدأ بكلمة משׂא وتنطق مسا وتعني وحي .
> 
> وبعد هذه الكلمة مباشرة تأتي اسم البلد بدون ذكر جملة (من جهة ) فلماذا تم تحريف النص وإدخال جملة من جهة ؟ .


مضحك جداً، أين التحريف؟ وهل يكو نالتحريف في الترجمة وأسلوبها؟

هل لو قلت لشخص ترجم لي عبارة "أنا مولكا" إلى الإنجليزية، فقام بترجمتها "I am Molka" سأقول له أن ترجمتك محرفة لأنك ادخلت "am" وهى غير موجودة ككلمة في النص العربي؟ يا للسخرية من عقولكم!

إحذف الكلمة التي تضايقك، وقل لي كيف ستفيدك؟





> الجملة الوحيدة التي بها من جهة هو العدد محل كلامي شاهد:
> 
> (Isa 21:13) وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ: فِي الْوَعْرِ فِي بِلاَدِ الْعَرَبِ تَبِيتِينَ يَا قَوَافِلَ الدَّدَانِيِّينَ.
> משׂא בערב ביער בערב תלינו ארחות דדנים׃
> ...


جدلاً، سأوافقه في كل ما قاله، ولنقل معه ان الترجمة الصحيحة هى "وحي في بلاد العرب"، ثم ماذا؟ كلمة "في" هنا يتم فهمها بمعنى "about" وليس "in".. ونضرب على ذلك أمثلة..

1. شخص يقول لآخر أن الرجل الفلاني شَكّر فيك، فهل تعني كلمة "فيك" هنا، أن الشكر هذا بداخل الإنسان؟!!
2. شخص يخبر شخص آخر أن شخصاً ثالثاً قام بمدحه فقال له: الشخص دا قال فيك كلام زي الفُل!
3. أو عند المسلمين أنفسهم في حاجة اسمها أسباب النزول لنصوص القرآن، فلما تسألهم النص دا نزل في مين؟ يقول لك النص دا نزل (مثلا) في اليهود والنصارى!! فهل العبارة "في اليهود والنصارى" تعني أن الوحي نزل بداخل اليهود والنصارى أم أن هذا الوحي نزل بشأنهم؟


ممكن نحط أمثلة كتير!
المقصود هو أن حتى لو تماشينا معه، فلن يصل إلى شيء لأن المعنى واحد تماماً..




> فالترجمة الصحيحة للنص توضح مكان الذي يتكلم فيه النبي القادم .


من هنا يبدأ السفة، فين دا النبي القادم في النص؟ هل النص قال أن في نبي جاي ولا حاجة؟ وبعدين مين هو النبي دا؟ فين النص اللي بيقول الكلام دا؟


المسلم اول ما يشوف الحجاز يقول لك دي نبوة، يشوف العربية يقول لك دي نبوة!!

عندهم عقدة نقص!


الكلام تم الرد عليه في الموضوع: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167940


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 يناير 2013)

*[فى]*



*[فى]​*1-يعنى انا لما اكتب قصيدة شعر   *(فى)* البابا شنوده مثلا 
يبقي حسب حسابات الاخوة طارحى الشبهه  كتبت قصيده الشعر ووضعتها  *  [ فى ] *  جوف البابا شنوده.[   داخل  تجويف جسدالبابا شنوده]

2-ولما أقوم  بإلقاء محاضرة * [فى]* اسباب العقم الثانوى وتأخر الانجاب لطلبة كلية الطب >>>
- يبقي أنا والطلبة دخلنا* [فى ]* داخل تجويف [    أسباب العقم الثانوى وتاخير الانجاب  ]
لا  فى قاعة المحاضرات فى المستشفي التعليمى -  ولامدرجات الدرس.-لنلقي المحاضرة.


- ' طيب هناك نبؤات *من جهه* مؤاب ومن جهة صور ..  :يعنى  [فى]

 فهل معنى ذلك أن 
[كل هؤلاء نبيين بما أوحى إليهم من ربهم لا نفرق بين احد منهم]!!!
[آمنت  بكى وبمن أنزلكى]!!!
؟؟؟!!!!!:090104~384:

 - ولاعزاء للعقلاء
- رفعت الاقلام وجفت الصحف.


----------



## بايبل333 (2 يناير 2013)

> فَإِنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ لِيَ السَّيِّدُ: «فِي مُدَّةِ سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ،
> 
> طبعا قيدار من ولد إسماعيل ، و سلالته من العرب ، و في كتب التاريخ ما يذكر أن عدنان جد قريش من نسل قيدار :
> 
> مما يؤيد نسب عدنان إلى قيدار بن إسماعيل ، ما ورد في كتاب ( التدوين في أخبار قزوين ) :



*ها هو شيخ الجرب يتكلم ويفتح فاة ويصرخ على ابن انه مات وهو لم يولد من الاساس 
يقول قيدار من اسماعيل .....
اين المرجع .؟
طيب اذا كان المؤرخيين العرب لا يعرفوا نسب الرسول لم يتفقوا غير على ان السند مقطوع عن عدنان وما فوق غير معروف 

طيب يا شيخ الجرب أخبرنى من هو عدنان .؟
عجبت من أمة تضحك الامم على جهلها 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (2 يناير 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpa15tc00a0


----------

